# φρεσκαδούρα



## nickel (May 9, 2010)

Τι ξέρετε για τη _*φρεσκαδούρα*_ σε σχέση με τη θάλασσα, εκτός από τα ελάχιστα παραδείγματα στο διαδίκτυο και την ανυπαρξία της λέξης στα λεξικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2010)

Δεν χρησιμοποιείται συνώνυμα με την *αύρα* (ή, γενικότερα, κάποιο φρέσκο αεράκι που έρχεται από τη θάλασσα; ) Έτσι έχω την αίσθηση ότι το χρησιμοποιούσαν οι Πειραιώτες γονείς μου (αλλά ίσως επηρεασμένοι από το φρέσκο, τη φρεσκάδα).


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2010)

Θυμάμαι (σωστά, ελπίζω) ότι την έχω ακούσει από ψαράδες να περιγράφει τον ελαφρό άνεμο και τον κυματισμό που προκαλεί, ως κατάσταση όχι επικίνδυνη, ούτε δυσάρεστη, μάλλον ευχάριστη, που σε βγάζει από τη μονοτονία της "λαδιάς", της μπουνάτσας (που σε ιστιοπλοϊκό δεν είναι απλώς μονοτονία, είναι μεγάλος μπελάς).


----------



## Katsik35 (May 9, 2010)

Έχω την εντύπωση [με πολλή επιφύλαξη, οι αναμνήσεις μου αυτές είναι πολλών δεκαετιών] ότι πρόκειται για τον αιφνίδιο άνεμο, όχι απαραίτητα πολύ ισχυρό: μολονότι επικρατούσε σχετική νηνεμία, ξαφνικά "φρεσκάρει ο καιρός", "έρχεται φρεσκαδούρα", αρχίζει δηλαδή να φυσάει. Νομίζω ότι η έκφραση χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά σε σχέση με τη θάλασσα - δεν έχω ακούσει για φρεσκαδούρα στο βουνό ή τον κάμπο.


----------



## Zazula (May 9, 2010)

Έβλεπα τις προάλλες ένα ντοκιμαντέρ στην ΕΤ1 για τη ζωή των ψαράδων, και στα λόγια τους το _φρεσκάρω_ και το _φρέσκος_ (με τη σημασία που συζητούμε δωπέρα) ήταν πολύ συχνά. Αντιγράφω από το ΝΕΛ:

*φρεσκάρω* [...] *5.β* (ναυτ., για τον αέρα) δυναμώνω: _κόντεψε να τσακιστεί το καΐκι, τόσο που είχε φρεσκάρει ο βοριάς_ (Κόντογλου)· _Ο καιρός φρεσκάριζε και φούσκωνε λίγο τα πανιά μας_ (Μπαστιάς).

Σ' ένα ναυτικό λεξικό είχα κάποτε βρει το _επακμάζω_ ως λόγιο συνώνυμο του _φρεσκάρω_. Επίσης μην ξεχνούμε τη σημασία *fresh *= (of wind) moderately strong or brisk, και τους μετεωρολογικούς όρους _fresh breeze = άνεμος λαμπρός_ και _fresh gale = άνεμος σκληρός_ (με την παλιά ονοματολογία τής κλίμακας ανέμου· σχετ. βλ. http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/corporate/library/factsheets/factsheet06.pdf).


----------



## sarant (May 9, 2010)

Ποιο είπαμε ότι είναι το ΝΕΛ;


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2010)

sarant said:


> Ποιο είπαμε ότι είναι το ΝΕΛ;


Νέο Ελληνικό Λεξικό του Ε. Κριαρά.


----------



## sarant (May 10, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, δεν είχα αντιληφθεί ότι έχει παραθέματα.


----------



## Costas (May 11, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν χρησιμοποιείται συνώνυμα με την *αύρα* (ή, γενικότερα, κάποιο φρέσκο αεράκι που έρχεται από τη θάλασσα; ) Έτσι έχω την αίσθηση ότι το χρησιμοποιούσαν οι Πειραιώτες γονείς μου (αλλά ίσως επηρεασμένοι από το φρέσκο, τη φρεσκάδα).


Εγώ αυτό το ξέρω *μπουκαδούρα*, όχι φρεσκαδούρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι η μπουκαδούρα «προϋποθέτει» την παρουσία κόλπου, από το στόμιο (μπούκα) του οποίου έρχεται ο άνεμος προς τη στεριά. Πάντως καθόλου δεν επιμένω ότι θυμάμαι σωστά πώς το χρησιμοποιούσαν οι γονείς μου (ενδεχομένως και λάθος...)


----------



## Costas (May 11, 2010)

Με βάση τη δική μου εμπειρία (απλός πάλαι κολλητός ψαροντουφεκά και φουσκωτόβιου), όχι. Φτάνει να έρχεται ο άνεμος από τη θάλασσα προς τη στεριά. Αλλά φυσικά μπορεί να κάνω λάθος.


----------



## UsualSuspect (May 29, 2010)

Costas said:


> Με βάση τη δική μου εμπειρία (απλός πάλαι κολλητός ψαροντουφεκά και φουσκωτόβιου), όχι. Φτάνει να έρχεται ο άνεμος από τη θάλασσα προς τη στεριά. Αλλά φυσικά μπορεί να κάνω λάθος.


 
Ο άνεμος από τη θάλασσα προς τη στεριά είναι η *θαλάσσια αύρα *που εμφανίζεται το πρωί όταν ανατέλλει ο ήλιος (η στεριά θερμαίνεται γρηγορότερα από τη θάλασσα και έτσι η αέρια μάζα πάνω από τη στεριά ανυψώνεται δημιουργώντας τοπικά χαμηλή πίεση. Η πιο κρύα αέρια μάζα της θάλασσας τότε σπεύδει να πληρώσει το κενό...). Το σούρουπο με τον αντίθετο μηχανισμό έχουμε την *απόγειο αύρα* η οποία όμως κατ' αναλογία είναι πολύ μικρότερης ισχύος από τη θαλάσσια αύρα. Το φαινόμενο της θαλάσσιας αύρας ενισχύεται όταν στη στεριά υπάρχει μια πόλη όπως η Αθήνα. Έτσι ενώ στο Αιγαίο μπορεί να επικρατούν βοριάδες, στο Σαρωνικό μπορεί να έχουμε νοτιαδάκι μέχρι και 4 Beaufort το οποίο πολλοί το λένε *μπουκαδούρα*. Η μπουκαδούρα στη ναυτική διάλεκτο είναι η ανεμοδόχος που λόγω της κατασκευής της εισάγει αέρα με ταχύτητα στο εσωτερικό του πλοίου. Γι αυτό το λόγο χρησιμοποιείται και στην περιγραφή του εγκολπία ανέμου, του εμβάτη ή μπάτη. Δες το γλωσσάρι του Σεγδίτσα.
http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/frontoffice/portal.asp?cpage=resource&cresrc=687&cnode=81
Για τη φρεσκαδούρα συμφωνώ με προηγούμενο σχόλιο. Εχει την έννοια του "δυναμώνει ο άνεμος"...φρεσκάρει ο καιρός.....φρέσκαρε (φρεσκάρησε) γρήγορα ο βοριάς....πάμε να απαγκιάσουμε γιατί θα φρεσκάρει κι άλλο.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, όλους.

_(Συνήθη Ύποπτε, αν δεν σε καλωσόρισα, καλωσόρισες.)_

Η σελίδα που έδωσες, του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου, έχει κάποια πολύ χρήσιμα βιβλία σε PDF. Δυστυχώς, τα μη ψηφιοποιημένα δεν επιτρέπουν αναζητήσεις.


----------

